# Here Kitty, kitty. (Domesticated Cats/Kittens Only)



## Battou

A Theme specifically for Domesticated Cats/Kittens Only


Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/149609-just-beast-under-your-bed.html
Taken (Handheld) with stacked Tiffen macro filters on Hoya 81A on Nikkor 50mm on Nikon FM, ASA 200 (uncropped full frame)






Bigger Here

His name is Martok BTW

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/143692-new-lolkatz.html





Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/124372-bw-photo-kittenz.html
Taken with Kodak ES C-743




See it Bigger Here

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/145297-please-dont-go.html
Shot with Bushnell 200mm on Chinon CS, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)





Bigger Here

Her name is Emmy 

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/84513-here-kitty-kitty-kitty.html
Taken with Kodak ES C-743





Her name is Mis Halley (Short for Halloween)


----------



## SonyShooterA200




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My boy, Sterling.  Very old soul.  He is awesome.


----------



## Hobbes

@Battou: Were #2 and 3 taken by you? I remember seeing those pictures in a few other forums :O

Here are my photos of two lazy bums, taken a day or two apart lol


----------



## SuperMom30

Great shots!

my 17yr old cat Mental











Lyla and Bella


----------



## Battou

Hobbes said:


> @Battou: Were #2 and 3 taken by you? I remember seeing those pictures in a few other forums :O



Yes and no, two and three where taken my my brother (#2) and me (#3). I can also provide the unedited photos.

#2. My brother took the shot of the kitten in his crotch and asked that I make an lolcats image from it and gave me permission to put it to the internet. The Grey tiger stripe kitten never got a name from us, she was given away, however the black one whos ear you can see in my brothers arm, her name is Squeaks, I still have her, she is a black bobtail beauty with a litter of her own now.

#3 I took this one wile getting coffee one afternoon. all three kittens woke up and just looked at me I could not help my self. Same litter of kittens in this photo as #2. The lighter grey one is nameless, the black one is squeaks and the I'm fairly sure darker grey striped one is Emmy. 

You see any one watermarking them as their own lemme know.


Also...What other forums....I may have put them there my self


----------



## andrewdouv




----------



## Silverdreamer3

here are a couple of mine




no editing on this one, taken with my Minolta Maxxum film camera




just a funny one from the barn




"stop taking my picture!"


----------



## scanner




----------



## *Rae*

Ace​ 


 
Kacie​


----------



## Hobbes

SuperMom30 said:


> Lyla and Bella



this is probably the most adorable cat photo I have ever seen ^^


----------



## rocdoc

Here is my man-eating beast:






Thank you for giving us this outlet. Otherwise we would bother colleagues and neighbors with our kitty pics...


----------



## Derrel

Little Man,sadly departed after 17 years, in green grass, evening, 105 DC, Nikon D1 at f/5.3 at 1/180





Nigel, napping on the patio, July 7,2006. Shot with a Nikon 85mm lens on a Canon 20D body. Sadly departed after 19 years.





Austen,sadly gone now, with evening rose shadow, Cokin diffuser, 70-300G, Fuji S2 Pro





Austen leaping from the fence to the rooftop-he was a real "high-place cat".





Spencer looking at a photo of his cat, Studley, up on the roof, May 2005


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Josh66

My cat doesn't let me take pictures of her...  I have like 5, total...

Here's one:






At least she's roughly 18% grey, so I can meter off of her - lol!


----------



## loopy

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> My boy, Sterling.  Very old soul.  He is awesome.



Well done, love the detail.


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## Dominantly

My ragdoll, Bailey... The other Ragdoll is in the background... He's about 19lbs










My friends cat, George... This was one of my first shots with a DSLR (D60). 
He's a cool, independent Ranch cat.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## WimFoto




----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## Jankster




----------



## Mustlovedragons




----------



## Manny

Cannon S5IS + some overcast....


----------



## LaFoto

The collection of cat photos has joined the existing theme on Cats in the Photo Themes.


----------



## Cstone

Mr. Sylas by [Mrs. Catielove], on Flickr




Sylas by [Mrs. Catielove], on Flickr




Barlow by [Mrs. Catielove], on Flickr

I have a million more photos of my cats. They're my most willing subjects. lol


----------



## scubabear6

This is the queen of the Miss Gabby





This is a photo my 12 year old daughter took. This is her cat Sticks.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## divided




----------



## filmshooter




----------



## LaFoto

A fairly old photo (3 years or more) of Mia, the cat, and one of my daughter's pet snakes (could well be a double posting here, I don't remember)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My friends calico.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## nidessa




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My little couch potato.


----------



## WimFoto

your shots are razorsharp arkanjel. i like it for this subject.:thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

WimFoto said:


> your shots are razorsharp arkanjel. i like it for this subject.:thumbup:


 

Thanks man.  I love capturing our cats.  But they are all a little aloof so posing it at a minimum most of the time.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Stalker!


----------



## bjstevens

here's my cat.. and by the way.. he says "HI!" 

i find this really cute... this is the best pic i got of him..


----------



## jackiejay

his ears are almost bigger than he is hes cute


----------



## javier




----------



## D3KNikki

RIP Tiger.


----------



## K8-90

Woohoo! Cat thread 


Mitsy! She's 11yrs old, and just returned after being missing for  7months during the winter! Nothing short of a miracle that she was found  and returned to us.





Josie, soaking up the last bit of sunshine... (she's stretching her toes funny )





Josie "Portrait"





Handsome Louie


----------



## meganmarie

Great picture


----------



## Art of Emotion

My pride and Joy Mittens ruling the house 



Mittens and Cordova by BPhoto4


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thats a sweet capture.  He looks like he has a lot of personality.   Hemmingways are usually like that.  :thumbup:


----------



## JSchwartz

This is my 4 month old Manx kitten, Bentley, named so because she has a kinked tail.


----------



## altopiet

"You see what I think of you taking photos of me!"



Kiti by altopiet, on Flickr


----------



## Sisco

Mia, aka Lumpy,aka Lumples.















She hates the camera, and always lets me know by this look...


----------



## K8-90

Lovely set, sisco!


----------



## Sisco

Thanks Kate.


----------



## JerrfyLube

Heres out cat Milo...  Hes a BIG camera ham...


----------



## ayeelkay

Squinting Kitty


----------



## Kimber

This is Itty when I first rescued her at 4 weeks old. As you can tell, she was the runt.






She'd gone across Canada with me, lived in bachelor apts, trailers, and with my parents without a whine.






Had to put her down Jan 25/10 at 5.5 years old....kidney disease. Guess that's the heart ache you get with rescue, but I'd do it all over again in a second. 






This is her adoptive brother Monty...he lives with my parents now as once he had a taste of the great outdoors it wasn't worth trying to bring him back to being an apartment cat.


----------



## Erikah672

My 4 year old with his 2" catnip ball





Prison Cat - No editing done





In the bathtub! Only place he will drink water from!





Quincy on his perch.





He does not have a mean bone in his body. He was sitting there chirping at a bird.


----------



## JerrfyLube

Erikah672 said:


> In the bathtub! Only place he will drink water from!



  Our cat is the same way.  Bathtub or sink...thats it!  

Even tried one of those expensive cat water fountains...no dice.  :er:


----------



## Erikah672

JerrfyLube said:


> Erikah672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the bathtub! Only place he will drink water from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cat is the same way.  Bathtub or sink...thats it!
> 
> Even tried one of those expensive cat water fountains...no dice.  :er:
Click to expand...


Haha! Glad my cats not alone. I bought him one of them water fountain things too... he just turned his tail to it and walked away! Guess they have a mind of their own :lmao:


----------



## K8-90

... One of my cats will only drink from the toilet. I guess she likes the "flavor"? :er:

Lots of cute kitties on here. Adoption all the way, lol!


----------



## Erikah672

K8-90 said:


> ... One of my cats will only drink from the toilet. I guess she likes the "flavor"? :er:
> 
> Lots of cute kitties on here. Adoption all the way, lol!



Ok... thats a bit odd and nasty. I caught mine trying to drink out of mine too but after i found out i make sure everyone puts the lid down. I'm worried that he will fall in and drown from not being able to get out, when i'm not home.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Seekwence

I'm not really a cat person, but I did get this nice shot the last time I was home visiting family


----------



## K8-90

Oh, lovely! Beautiful background and a very handsome cat. (white balance seems a bit off, maybe?)


----------



## WimFoto

one day, 10 years ago, i went for a walk in the gully behind my house. 
at one point i look behind me and up, and there's agnes following me.

i like how the green in her eyes matches the forest.

taken with a nikon coolpix 775, the memory card it came with was 8mb.


----------



## RauschPhotography

The whiniest cat known to man.


----------



## achtungbarry




----------



## WimFoto

cat in a box; great capture! :thumbup:


----------



## WimFoto

here is agnes in a box on ski's.
should i crop?


----------



## javier

D7000


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan




----------



## JerrfyLube

javier said:


> D7000



  Nice


----------



## DxAxN

couple of strays


----------



## safeshot

Friends


----------



## javier

Street Vision (39) by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## BIG PAPPA

Photos for a project i'm doing for my daughters Bedroom.


----------



## TGood

I take wayyy too many pictures of my little Punkin.
1.



kitten by T.R.Goodman, on Flickr

2.



kitten 3 by T.R.Goodman, on Flickr

3.



kitten 2 by T.R.Goodman, on Flickr

4.



kitten 4 by T.R.Goodman, on Flickr


----------



## DxAxN

Alone...


----------



## peeper

getting the cat bird....


----------



## K8-90

TGood said:


> I take wayyy too many pictures of my little Punkin.
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> kitten by T.R.Goodman, on Flickr



Gorgeous kitty! He's an awesome colour


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe

Umm..?


----------



## K8-90

Very nice


----------



## DxAxN




----------



## RockstarPhotography

here's pip.  rescued a day before he was to be put to sleep.






[/url]
_ by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]here's pip.  rescued a day before he was to be put to sleep.


----------



## Josh66

05041120 by J E, on Flickr
What's crazy is, that was like a 1 second exposure...  (No human I've ever met could sit still for that long...)



02121111 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## bobmielke




----------



## amandawu

Animals are human beings' best friends forever! Of course you could do the same job like me to make slideshow with these pictures and share with more people.
_________________________________________________
Easily create your own photo sildeshow

*Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software*


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## the urban photo

This is Annie. We named her Annie because I found her in a dumpster. Little Orphan Annie. Her color is also fitting!
She was very curious about the camera.


----------



## jake337




----------



## analog.universe

Margot:





Lexi:





Bruce:





Violet:





Moe:


----------



## StringThing

Brutus at rest by stringthing68, on Flickr

One of our rescues, Brutus.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

That guy ^^ has personality. Expressive  face.


----------



## cgipson1

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> That guy ^^ has personality. Expressive  face.



You should meet him in person... close to 30 pounds of very confident, and friendly cat.


----------



## marekk

cats are sweet to take pictures


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

cgipson1 said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> That guy ^^ has personality. Expressive face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should meet him in person... close to 30 pounds of very confident, and friendly cat.
Click to expand...


Looks like a talker too.  :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> That guy ^^ has personality. Expressive face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should meet him in person... close to 30 pounds of very confident, and friendly cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a talker too.  :thumbup:
Click to expand...


F1 Savannahs don't really "meow".. they chirp, growl, tweet, do this coughing type sound, and several other non-usual cat noises.. it is really cool! Sounds more like the Servals they were bred from!

My F4 does "meow" but also does some of the other sounds too...


----------



## Nod




----------



## K8-90

cgipson1 said:


>



You have TWO of them?! Lucky bugger... I'd love one. You need to post more of these guys!


----------



## cgipson1

K8-90 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have TWO of them?! Lucky bugger... I'd love one. You need to post more of these guys!
Click to expand...


Kili Man Jaro.. the F1 in the picture actually belongs to a friend. We do have two F4 Savannahs though.. Koko (brown) and Raja (Silver). They are wonderful companions, and very entertaining!   I had also posted some other pictures of them in the "Just for Fun" area  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/255267-playing-around-photoshop-my-cats.html


----------



## K8-90

Aw, they're really cute! How big are they (F4s), in comparison to a typical house cat?


----------



## kundalini

Princess in profile.  Shot with Oly PEN EP3 and 40-150mm lens


----------



## cgipson1

cgipson1 said:


> K8-90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have TWO of them?! Lucky bugger... I'd love one. You need to post more of these guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kili Man Jaro.. the F1 in the picture actually belongs to a friend. We do have two F4 Savannahs though.. Koko (brown) and Raja (Silver). They are wonderful companions, and very entertaining!   I had also posted some other pictures of them in the "Just for Fun" area  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/255267-playing-around-photoshop-my-cats.html
Click to expand...


Koko is almost a year old.. and about 15 pounds. Raja was the runt of the litter.. and is over a year old at 12 lbs.


----------



## cgipson1

Ever wondered why your cat's tongue feels so rough when they lick you?






Closeup


----------



## newb

This is Larry.


----------



## K8-90

This is Mitsy...




Mitsy by Kate Kassem, on Flickr

...and Louie...




Untitled by Kate Kassem, on Flickr


...And Mitsy & Louie!



mitsy &amp; louie by Kate Kassem, on Flickr


And don't forget Josie.




Josie by Kate Kassem, on Flickr


----------



## dots




----------



## swampmonkey

IMG_3224 by nola josh, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## marmots

here's my cat


----------



## Overread

OMG Bitter you found Basement Cat!!

But - wait - that isn't - have you got another kitty!?!?!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

That was our old kitty, my first feline friend, Dimi.


He had to be put down 2 years ago this month, due to oral cancer.

This pic is of his last moments with us. 







Poor thing got so skinny, but was always his happy self.


----------



## Overread

marmots - love the pic and great looking cat!


Bitter Jeweler - ahh sorry to hear that  
Losing a pet is always a hard thing - we've lost 2 cats in the last year or so, sadly both did the strange vanishing act on us so not official last goodbyes.


----------



## skaht

Here are a few of my kitties, Luna and Molly.


----------



## lmoore213

Here's a barn kitten I found one day.


----------



## tingeliM




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## marmots

cgipson1 said:


> Ever wondered why your cat's tongue feels so rough when they lick you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup


----------



## cgipson1

marmots said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wondered why your cat's tongue feels so rough when they lick you?
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup
Click to expand...


hahahah.. glad you like that!


----------



## cgipson1

My eyes adored you....  lol
_*Link gone *_


----------



## Marcelle

our little Spuddy caught as she came back home after a long night


----------



## Tee

My sisters cat jumped on the chair as I was setting up to photograph my nephew.


----------



## snowbear

A couple of years old.


----------



## unpopular

After the baby was born, having cats was just too much trouble. But i still do have this high ISO test of our kitty, Velcro.

Always likes how it turned out


----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## topazsol

I put this in the wrong forum so I thought I'd put it here.  My pampered strictly indoor dilute calico named Wiggins.View attachment 26854


----------



## thetrue

Demon kitty, Tigger:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## thetrue

cgipson, is this some macro kitty?


----------



## cgipson1

thetrue said:


> cgipson, is this some macro kitty?



I did have my 105 macro lens on... yes!   Also a slight crop.


----------



## thetrue

Nice. I was going to ask how you got so dang close! My cats tart swatting within a foot or so, so I'm reduced to using the 70-300 around 275mm from across the living room haha


----------



## cgipson1

thetrue said:


> Nice. I was going to ask how you got so dang close! My cats tart swatting within a foot or so, so I'm reduced to using the 70-300 around 275mm from across the living room haha



I have gotten some that were 1:1 of my cats eyes... did you ever see the Owl Cat photo, like my avatar?

1:1 macro


----------



## thetrue

I've not seen it, but I am searching now


----------



## cgipson1

thetrue said:


> I've not seen it, but I am searching now



I did put a 1:1 in the post above...

and here is the Owl Cat post  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/294930-my-cat-owl.html


----------



## thetrue

That's incredible! You added it while I typed I'm guessing.


----------



## cgipson1

thetrue said:


> That's incredible! You added it while I typed I'm guessing.



He is a good cat... he trusts me, so will let me take good shots of him. Glad you like it...


----------



## cgipson1

Setup some kitty shoots today.....




Yes.. My Eyes are Green! by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Hmmmm... by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Cat Toys need love too! by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy

love the umbrellas in the kitty eyes!


----------



## shents

Hey may I introduce Mr Cheeks Fast asleep in my bag 
Picture taken just with a sony cyber shot crappy compact!




Asleep on the side, Also taken with my old crappy compact! 

Can't wait to get a dslr to take some cool shots of this lil fella, He is a curly selkirk rex


----------



## cgipson1

frommrstomommy said:


> love the umbrellas in the kitty eyes!



60" PLM! Puts out nice light!


----------



## nycphotography

fun with the wide lens


----------



## cgipson1

nycphotography said:


> fun with the wide lens



Interesting.. makes kitty look a bit psycho!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1

shents said:


> Hey may I introduce Mr Cheeks Fast asleep in my bag
> Picture taken just with a sony cyber shot crappy compact!
> 
> Asleep on the side, Also taken with my old crappy compact!
> Can't wait to get a dslr to take some cool shots of this lil fella, He is a curly selkirk rex



Beautiful cats... that fur is amazing!


----------



## nycphotography

a little?  he was a lot psycho.  As are all cats.

this one... you really have to see it full size to get it.  the far distorted edge of the wide lens... a lot of negative space.






full size original here: Little Lord Fauntleroy: nycphotography: Galleries: Digital Photography Review


----------



## shents

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful cats... that fur is amazing!



Aw thank you it's the same cat may be diff seasons he is huge winter haha is fur goes wild, they are called woolly sheep cats,  he is like a teddy bear dear of him, I'm hooked on this site!!


----------



## nycphotography

cgipson1 said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey may I introduce Mr Cheeks Fast asleep in my bag
> Picture taken just with a sony cyber shot crappy compact!
> 
> Asleep on the side, Also taken with my old crappy compact!
> Can't wait to get a dslr to take some cool shots of this lil fella, He is a curly selkirk rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful cats... that fur is amazing!
Click to expand...


in the bag looks like one cranky old man.  "don't even think about bothering me".  lol


----------



## shents

nycphotography said:
			
		

> in the bag looks like one cranky old man.  "don't even think about bothering me".  lol



I know haha my friend said he looks like a grumpy old man,  he is a character! Monsieur cheeks


----------



## cgipson1

two more from yesterdays studio shoot....




Raja-Green-Eyes by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Ohhh... TOYS! by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nycphotography

That's a lot of light!  I imagine the breeders would kill for promotional shots like those.

For a counterpoint, another dark one.


----------



## cgipson1

nycphotography said:


> That's a lot of light!  I imagine the breeders would kill for promotional shots like those.
> 
> For a counterpoint, another dark one.



Yea... I don't do too many dark Kitty shots... I save those for my girlfriend (if you saw the witch thread)!  lol!


----------



## LaFoto

cgipson1 said:


> Ohhh... TOYS! by CGipson Photography, on Flickr



Your studio trained cat is ever so cute!


----------



## cgipson1

LaFoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... TOYS! by CGipson Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your studio trained cat is ever so cute!
Click to expand...


Thanks, Corinna! They are both hams... and do seem to want to try, when I can make them understand what I want! Unusual for cats in general, but pretty common for this breed!


----------



## LaFoto

Yummy! 





(Mine's more the outdoor kind - and she's meanwhile almost five years older than here)


----------



## cgipson1

LaFoto said:


> Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mine's more the outdoor kind - and she's meanwhile almost five years older than here)



Beautiful! Love that coat!


----------



## shents

Sorry not a great cam I used my iphone,  Mr cheeks Hiding as per usual, funnily enough I can still see him!


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> Setup some kitty shoots today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. My Eyes are Green! by CGipson Photography, on Flickr



Oooh, Raja is a BEAUTY!! I love this picture!! AND the one from November of Raja's eyes, close-up; that's a close second to the "Owl Eyes" photo! For some reason, close-ups of cat's eyes and insect eyes don't freak me out the way human eyes do... :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setup some kitty shoots today.....
> 
> 
> Yes.. My Eyes are Green! by CGipson Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, Raja is a BEAUTY!! I love this picture!! AND the one from November of Raja's eyes, close-up; that's a close second to the "Owl Eyes" photo! For some reason, close-ups of cat's eyes and insect eyes don't freak me out the way human eyes do... :lmao:
Click to expand...


Glad you like it, Sharon! They are both sweet cats.....


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

Sophie in the sun by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

130108_7296 Thirsty take 2 by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## newb

Here is Larry now.


----------



## quarks

Really nice pictures here. Like them all. Here is One of my cat Mia:




Canon Eos50d, 50mm 1.4 at ISO100


----------



## bhop

Wino Cat by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## Onerider

Eyes


----------



## jaomul

You lookin @ me by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack




----------



## jake337




----------



## limr

Zelda:





Mrs. Parker:





Both together:



My dearly departed Gomer Pyle:



Edited: Just how does one get rid of an attached thumbnail???


----------



## limr

Fine, then. Here's another one of Zelda to balance it out (yes, you do sense OCD tendencies...)


----------



## Dinardy

meow by A A Jones, on Flickr


----------



## TamiAz

Love my kitties..:heart:


----------



## Braineack

DSC_1903_1 by Braineack2000, on Flickr




DSC_1886-2 by Braineack2000, on Flickr


----------



## Newtricks

Our cat's, Tika (black), Jack (white) and Milo.


----------



## John_Olexa

Really enjoyed looking at all photos of your awesome cats!! Well done all and thanks for giving them loving homes!!!!!


----------



## Newtricks

One more of Jack,


----------



## jaomul

meow by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

A local cat called Tango


----------



## cgipson1

I have a new camera I am testing right now... A SONY! I have always hated Sony with a passion... and still would not own any of their current DSLR's. This is a Point and Shoot Compact smaller than a deck of cards... the RX100 m2.

This shot was shot in ambient light (no flash) late at night with one fluorescent lamp on... with WB set to Warm White Fluorescent. *ISO was 12800*...F5.6, 1/100. What do you think?


----------



## manaheim

One of our bigger maine coons was living large today on my bed...


----------



## Newtricks

cgipson1 said:


> This shot was shot in ambient light (no flash) late at night with one fluorescent lamp on... with WB set to Warm White Fluorescent. *ISO was 12800*...F5.6, 1/100. What do you think?
> 
> I believe it's a great shot.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Anthony


----------



## limr

ISO 12800?? As in 12,800? Shnikes! I'd say that Sony handles herself quite well. And also, your cat is bee-yoooooo-ti-ful!


----------



## cgipson1

Newtricks said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shot was shot in ambient light (no flash) late at night with one fluorescent lamp on... with WB set to Warm White Fluorescent. *ISO was 12800*...F5.6, 1/100. What do you think?
> 
> I believe it's a great shot.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Not quite up to my D800 standards, but not bad for a point and shoot.
Click to expand...


----------



## cgipson1

limr said:


> ISO 12800?? As in 12,800? Shnikes! I'd say that Sony handles herself quite well. And also, your cat is bee-yoooooo-ti-ful!



Thank you! I have posted a lot of cat pictures here... they are a favorite subject, lol! The ISO capability is one of the reasons I decided to try that camera... that and I wanted something tiny for travel. I was in SF Chinatown for most of a week, with nothing but an Iphone... and that sucked!


----------



## limr

cgipson1 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISO 12800?? As in 12,800? Shnikes! I'd say that Sony handles herself quite well. And also, your cat is bee-yoooooo-ti-ful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have posted a lot of cat pictures here... they are a favorite subject, lol! The ISO capability is one of the reasons I decided to try that camera... that and I wanted something tiny for travel. I was in SF Chinatown for most of a week, with nothing but an Iphone... and that sucked!
Click to expand...


Ouch. It does suck being caught without a proper camera, doesn't it?

I looked at your earlier pictures on the thread. Little Raja always looks so worried! Deadly cute


----------



## terri

cgipson1 said:


> Newtricks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shot was shot in ambient light (no flash) late at night with one fluorescent lamp on... with WB set to Warm White Fluorescent. *ISO was 12800*...F5.6, 1/100. What do you think?
> 
> I believe it's a great shot.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Not quite up to my D800 standards, but not bad for a point and shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kitty's green eyes are everything in that shot - bee-youteeful!       Not bad at all for a P&S.    :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## terri

Our bengal tiger, Hugo, has always liked sneaking up and surprising us in various ways.   

Minding my own business on the porch one morning, with coffee and my crappy little P&S digi:










....and, leave a desk drawer open long enough, and it will be invaded!


----------



## limr

^^^That little face is killing me! 

This whole thread is killing me dead!


----------



## Braineack

Found an old one from 2009 that I've always liked:


----------



## JacaRanda

Man, I must join in this little party.  Can't wait to get home.


----------



## dsiglin

Here's my favorite four legged friends. Simpkin who is temperamental and hates being woken up:



Primrose who we've rescued from the pound two times and loves us more than life:



And then there's a random kitty at the local bubble tea shop:


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Aim12

Sleeping Louis by Amy Sch, on Flickr

The roommate's cat


----------



## TamiAz

Aim12 said:


> Sleeping Louis by Amy Sch, on Flickr
> 
> The roommate's cat



Great capture!


----------



## TamiAz

Here's some of my recent favs...


----------



## DanOstergren

Pixie and Sprite. These are two almost identical cats from the same litter.


----------



## limr

This is one of my favorites of my girls. Unfortunately, it was taken with a truly crappy cell phone camera. This was even pre-smartphone (at least for me) so when I say crappy, I mean it's truly doubleplusungood. But I love the shot.


----------



## limr

Dan, those are gorgeous shots.


----------



## sweetapollo




----------



## C4n0n.Fan

Can't remember its name, was one of the many fostered cats from rspca.


----------



## Aim12

TamiAz said:


> Great capture!



Thanks!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Zoner by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

DanOstergren said:


> Pixie and Sprite. These are two almost identical cats from the same litter.



my flame tip recently passed away




this is my Norwegian Forest cat




wogi in the mess by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda

Kitty pics #'s 1&2.

Shamia, aka badass!




IMG_3652-1.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr




IMG_3655-2.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Jaca: Awesome captures of the badassness!

Jonathaneme: That Norwegian is gorgeous! (Sorry to hear about the flame tip passing away  )


----------



## DarkShadow

The Alley Cat.



10173761685_beb1678457_b by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

2013 11 10_7437_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda

A few more 1 & 2 Shamia, 3 & 4 Valentine.  Feeling like a bad Catdaddy because I don't have a nice selection for our 3rd cat Casey 




IMG_0069-4.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr




2011-09-13_22-15-08_937-1.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr




IMG_0066-3.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr




_MG_0371-2.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

limr said:


> Jaca: Awesome captures of the badassness!
> 
> Jonathaneme: That Norwegian is gorgeous! (Sorry to hear about the flame tip passing away  )



thank you! and thanks about my flame tip. he was 14 when he passed. he went into liver failure and there was much we were going to do with him being that old. he was a good cat, but had a dark side! Dan, whats the attitude/temperment. Stoney<our flame tip> would growl, hiss at, bite and claw any male stranger in the house. he had to be put away, haha.


----------



## Braineack

I love this thread.

I posted these elsewhere, but whatever:




Pookie in Autumn Sun 5 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie in Autumn Sun 6 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie in Autumn Sun 4 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie in Autumn Sun 2 by The Braineack, on Flickr





Pookie on Woodpile 2 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie on Woodpile 1 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## limr

> Stoney<our flame tip> would growl, hiss at, bite and claw any male stranger in the house. he had to be put away, haha.



My sister had a cat like that. He was a pain in the ass but we'll never forget him!

Braineiac: I love your pictures of Pookie  The look on this face kills me.

Gotta break out more pictures of the girls. Actually, I think I have some on my work computer...

Ah, here they are, giving me some 'tude. (Wow, don't know if it's the picture or my work monitor, but those are some crappy colors!)


----------



## jonathaneme

limr, thats not attitude, thats cat. hahaha.

braineack, beautiful cat

this is my Mainecoon Violet, i dont know how i feel about it, shes not photogenic, hates the sound and all in your face of my 50mm, but its really perfect for her personality




violets stare by JonathanEme, on Flickr

and of course, Logan, hes a ham, loves attention, i think he was a dog in his past life.




logan posing by JonathanEme, on Flickr



it must be hard to be so perfect by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## lambertpix

One of mine:


----------



## limr

Mrs.Parker on film.


----------



## proberok

her name is MJ and I love her to pieces.


----------



## lambertpix

A couple more:


----------



## Bobcat

First time poster, seems to be a good community here on TPF, so thought i would join in with some kitty pics 





Her name is Phoebe, she is just over a year old, she is a snow bengal


----------



## limr

Welcome, Bobcat! Cat pictures are always a good way to start 

Phoebe is so beautiful! Blue eyes are always unusual and pretty, but set them in that lovely caramel color with the cool tabby markings, and she's stunning.


----------



## TammyCampbell

View attachment 62289 Yumi

Pita,or Peet as we like to call him



Nala by tam_and_john, on Flickr our grumpy kitty Nala


These are my moms by default they showed up and stayed.. Still need a forever home though..George,and sunny. Two friendly boys.. The tabby has extra toes..
George and Sunny lovin by tam_and_john, on Flickr


----------



## TammyCampbell

limr said:


> Stoney<our flame tip> would growl, hiss at, bite and claw any male stranger in the house. he had to be put away, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister had a cat like that. He was a pain in the ass but we'll never forget him!
> 
> Braineiac: I love your pictures of Pookie  The look on this face kills me.
> 
> Gotta break out more pictures of the girls. Actually, I think I have some on my work computer...
> 
> Ah, here they are, giving me some 'tude. (Wow, don't know if it's the picture or my work monitor, but those are some crappy colors!)
> 
> View attachment 60117
> 
> View attachment 60118
> 
> View attachment 60119
> 
> View attachment 60120
Click to expand...

 Our acronym for our boy Pita.. Lol. Pain in the ass.. But we love him he isn't mean just gets into trouble though. Nala ,is our mean one.. Yumi she just a sweety.


----------



## Bobcat

limr said:


> Welcome, Bobcat! Cat pictures are always a good way to start
> 
> Phoebe is so beautiful! Blue eyes are always unusual and pretty, but set them in that lovely caramel color with the cool tabby markings, and she's stunning.



Thank you for the welcome, and your nice comments about Phoebe 

Some lovely looking cats in here.


----------



## MeekRaptor

Mari is a beauty queen- lens hog whenever I have my camera out around the house. Here are a few of my favorites. 





And Riddle, my little puppy

View attachment 62463


----------



## limr

Mari kind of looks like my Mrs.Parker. And I thought I was the only one who called cats "puppies"


----------



## TammyCampbell

This was under my tree the other day. I turned up the d filter so her face would pop..Merry Christmas!!


----------



## EOV

Here is a picture of our black cat. This is the best one from our "session" on Christmas Day.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

[/URL] Toonces-4 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] Jonsey-2 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## limr

I KNEW the Stig was a cat person!


----------



## Ron Evers

I am trying to sleep.


----------



## StefanCo

Playing with the new 50-300mm lens. I noticed with my regular lens (max 105mm) where I had to get closer to him he looked away form the camera. With the extreme zoom he doesn't seem to notice the camera and it's easier to get a good pic of him.
So here is my Twiggy:


----------



## pharmakon

Abby

 
Shadow


----------



## Braineack




----------



## limr

How can I "Like" that a hundred more times? 

Zelda drinks from the faucet, too, and Mrs.Parker is totally a licker.


----------



## lambertpix

Freezing rain outside; a nice warm fire inside.  It's all good.




IMG_3414.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr

Incidentally, they don't often lie down together this peacefully....


----------



## limr

Nice fire! (which I finally noticed after smiling at the kitties.)


----------



## lambertpix

limr said:


> Nice fire! (which I finally noticed after smiling at the kitties.)



Thanks - the cats seemed to enjoy it.  ;-)


----------



## Gavjenks

Friend's cat I snapped while hanging out. It's learned some pretty epic pet-me-bait


----------



## Shawchert

Probably the best picture of Felix I will ever get due to crap lighting in my apartment and he is black! XD


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Jonesy


----------



## jamesparker1250

Specker


----------



## jonathaneme

i dont see you by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Bobcat

Phoebe is looking her usual mischievous self this morning .....


----------



## thejosey

This is Lucy, my 5 year old Nebelung.


----------



## TamiAz

My beautiful girl, Maya..



maya closeup by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64




----------



## limr

Looks like somebody's got The Voices


----------



## Wauggi

Eve ...


and Sid ...


----------



## limr

What beautiful colors and eyes she has!


----------



## TamiAz

maya in sink01 by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------



## TamiAz

roxy under blanket by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------



## julianliu

Lol I got one , will upload soon. But need to comment before I cannot find this post.


----------



## julianliu

That's my "Sheriff"


----------



## pez




----------



## keyseddie

Felix the cat. The wonderful wonderful cat.:king:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pez

Chillin'


----------



## jonathaneme

thinking about eating grass by JonathanEme, on Flickr



eating grass 1 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



eating grass 2 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



my closeup by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## jonathaneme

im obsessed, i get it. i have 5, and two dogs, and 
(happily) married with children




determined cat by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## limr

jonathaneme said:


> im obsessed, i get it. i have 5, and two dogs, and
> (happily) married with children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> determined cat by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## keyseddie

Felix almost not a kitten anymore. Stalking a dove on the ground. With some Dan Ostergeren lighting.


----------



## limr

Aw, Felix is growing up


----------



## snowbear

I found these going through some of the photos recovered from the crashed drive.  Jasper when we found him - about 4 weeks.


----------



## limr

Oh dear lord, you have just killed me cold stone dead from the cute!  Can't even stand it. I'm done! Over! Diseased! An ex-limr!!


----------



## KenC

Something fascinating in the drain - probably just water dripping.  Sorry about the aspect ratio.  This one's straight out of the phone.


----------



## JacaRanda

Valentine 1. 


IMG_6422.jpg by jsteve5506, on Flickr

Valentine 2. 


IMG_6414.jpg by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## limr

She's so pretty!!!


----------



## snowbear

Oh, she's a princess, judging by that second pose.

Ken - they are curious.  Zoe goes nuts when the neighborhood skink is on the patio.


----------



## Derrel

Austen, the orange cat,in profile. Nikon D1 I think, 100-300 f/5.6 Ai-S zoom.




My two boys! My son, and my longtime cat-son, Little Man. I had L.M. for eighteen years, thirteen of them before Spencer was born. When we got him he was named Julius Caesar, for his regal attitude, but he was always "little", and before long his name became Little Man. He never got very big, and from Day One he was always my cat. He only tolerated my wife when I was away. As a youngster, he had the annoying habit of licking tooth brushes for the mint toothpaste flavor. Let me tell you...the taste of dried cat spit on a toothbrush is awful. Just insanely AWFUL!!! The first time it happened, I thought my then-new wife had played a trick on me! I gagged for like 30 seconds, rinsed my brush, mouthwashed my mouth like three times and then the very next morning when  I brushed my teeth, the same awful, horrible taste! OMG!! I asked her, "Did you play a prank on me? Did you like, spray my toothbrush with toilet bowl cleaner or something?" We found out pretty soon what the deal was...cat spittle!!! He would eat toothpaste if it was left open!



Here is Austen, captured one winter day, leaping from the fence to the roof of the house.He made the jump successfully. I was AMAZED! He was basically, showing off for me! He was what we called, "A high place cat." He spent a lot of time in the highest reaches of the house, wayyyy up on top of the China hutch, and in the various high places in the kitchen. He actually made this leap, which I  later measured at just over six full feet! He was light, with a fairly fluffy coat, and he was a superb jumper!

.


Austen was, like many orange cats, kind of a nutcase. Very nervous, with a very pi$$y disposition. He hated all the other cats, fought with them, got his ass kicked by every one of them, and felt like he OWNED Jill. Austen had high-brow tastes, and liked to drink out of people-glasses. He actually preferred water from a glass to a bowl, and would stand by glasses that were empty, but which he wanted filled with clean drinking water. Little Lord Fauntleroy was my nickname for this little turd. He loved to drink water from running faucets as well.





Here Jackie, the black and white, and Studley (the gray) nap and enjoy the stored warmth of our lower patio's masonry wall/bench, while little Spencer hangs out on the lower patio's green, stained concrete floor and talks to his cat, Studley. Nikkor 135mm f/2 Defocus Control lens. Studley LOVED kids! Just totally LOVED kids! He liked to roughouse with them, liked to be picked up by the mid-section, turned and carried upside down, petted and patted hard...he was what the vet told me was called a "dog-cat". Studley bonded with Jill when Spencer was a baby, but as SOON as Spencer was able to walk, Studley switched allegiance from his woman, to his baby boy. We called him Studley because he was thick, and strong, and loved to fight other cats, and he would often come back pretty beaten up. he loved to scrap, but was as gentle as any cat with people.



This B&W cat was Jack. I called him Jackie-Jackie. When I wanted to get him to come home, I would holler out the back door ,"Jackie-Jackie-Jackie, herrrre Jackie-jackie-jackie" to the cadence of ,"Here, kitty-kitty-kitty!". He was super friendly, playful,and an amazing hunter...a mole-killer with dedication and desire to get EVERY single mole that dared tunnel into our back yard.



This was Nigel.We got her in 1991, as a kitten, from a guy who had named her Nigel, after the guy in This Is Spinal Tap. She had been declawed by her owner, and it affected her personality. She was cantankerous, and an enforcer. When the boy cats would fight, she would come roaring in,and break up fights. If we scolded another cat, she would KICK HIS BUTT, for about two, three hours! She was the alpha cat for maybe ten years. She lived to be 20 years old.


----------



## snowbear

Nice stories and pretty cats.


----------



## limr

I love those pictures and the stories are even better, Derrel!


----------



## Gary A.

Can't compete with Derrel ... this is just an 18% gray cat.
Nikon FTn w/ Nikkor 180mm, Tri-X


----------



## KenC

Gary A. said:


> Can't compete with Derrel ... this is just an 18% gray cat.



Yeah, but the "death stare" is really great.


----------



## KenC

snowbear said:


> Ken - they are curious.  Zoe goes nuts when the neighborhood skink is on the patio.



Oh, believe me, I know.  We've had anywhere from 3-8 cats for over twenty years, and two for a while before that.  Phoebe (whose head is in the drain above) just goes crazy for squirrels and birds and sometimes hangs out on top of the kitchen cabinets.  I have a picture of her sitting on my legs watching the Cards-Dodgers game last night.  I'll post it when I have a chance to get it out of my phone.


----------



## Gary A.

KenC said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't compete with Derrel ... this is just an 18% gray cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the "death stare" is really great.
Click to expand...

LOL ... stare at those eyes for a while ... and you'll get spooked.


----------



## KenC

OK, home now and processed the photo of Phoebe watching the game with me.  It's a cell phone shot in very poor light, but you get the idea.


----------



## Gary A.

Them Bums lost again.


----------



## Braineack

Photo Bomb.


----------



## snowbear

KenC said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't compete with Derrel ... this is just an 18% gray cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the "death stare" is really great.
Click to expand...


I have one of those.  Well, maybe just "pissed off" stare.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


>



"Ah hets you."


----------



## snowbear

Yeah -- "Ah hets u for bringin dat odder kitteh in mah house."


----------



## limr

Death stare from a little guy I dubbed "Mr Fluffy" (Turns out his real name is Spike and he's super friendly)




Day 60 - Mr Fluffy for Caturday by limrodrigues, on Flickr

..and I've decided this is his long-distance girlfriend in France, so her name was "Mlle.Fluffiette"




Day 110 - Normandy cat by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 152 - Obidos Cat from print by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Window Cat judges you.




Day 142 - Obidos cat closeup by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

So does Mrs.Parker:



Day 67 - Cat 8 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Here's another of Jasper (the bottle kitten) a few months later.  he wanted me inside, not out on the patio.


----------



## limr

And Zelda will tell you what's what:




Day 285 - Zelda on shower by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## KenC

Gary A. said:


> Them Bums lost again.



Yeah, and then again


----------



## KenC

snowbear said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't compete with Derrel ... this is just an 18% gray cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the "death stare" is really great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have one of those.  Well, maybe just "pissed off" stare.
Click to expand...


Maybe pissed off or maybe just hungry, like "put that stupid camera down and get me some food"


----------



## Gary A.

KenC said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them Bums lost again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and then again
Click to expand...

*sigh* Sadly yes. But it was a good season, but our pitching seemed to have melted away in the playoffs while the Cards just got stronger. Puig not only melted he evaporated.


----------



## Gary A.

KenC said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't compete with Derrel ... this is just an 18% gray cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the "death stare" is really great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have one of those.  Well, maybe just "pissed off" stare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe pissed off or maybe just hungry, like "put that stupid camera down and get me some food"
Click to expand...

We know who's in control of your household.


----------



## KenC

Gary A. said:


> We know who's in control of your household.



Cats are able to control the brains of most humans after a while.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> We know who's in control of your household.


Spoiled, yes.  In control, close but not quite.


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know who's in control of your household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are able to control the brains of most humans after a while.
Click to expand...


Pretty much. Why else would I delay things I need to do because I don't want to disturb the sleeping cat on my lap?


----------



## Gary A.

KenC said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know who's in control of your household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are able to control the brains of most humans after a while.
Click to expand...

Not if you have heavy-duty aluminium foil handy.


----------



## Braineack

KenC said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know who's in control of your household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are able to control the brains of most humans after a while.
Click to expand...


it's true--Toxoplasmosis is real.

pretty sure this guy had it:


----------



## KenC

Gary A. said:


> Not if you have heavy-duty aluminium foil handy.



I thought that only blocked transmissions from extraterrestrials.


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know who's in control of your household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are able to control the brains of most humans after a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Why else would I delay things I need to do because I don't want to disturb the sleeping cat on my lap?
Click to expand...


Yeah, been there


----------



## Gary A.

KenC said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you have heavy-duty aluminium foil handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that only blocked transmissions from extraterrestrials.
Click to expand...

Same thing.


----------



## waday

My mom's cats...

Tom, which is a girl:





Peach, which is a boy:





The naming always throws my pronouns off.


----------



## KenC

What, she doesn't have a boy named Sue?


----------



## waday

KenC said:


> What, she doesn't have a boy named Sue?


Don't give her that option, or she might.


----------



## JacaRanda

1) Valentine



IMG_6474 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

2) Shamia a.k.a. Badass



IMG_6467 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

3) Valentine getting sleeeeeeepy.



IMG_6448 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

4) Shamia



Untitled by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

I was thinking of calling this "Cat on a Hot Tin Stove."  This is Phoebe relaxing on a very old stove that has a pilot light, so she's pretty toasty.  Soon she'll have to find a new spot because we're having the kitchen redone and of course the new stove won't have one.  Oh, and the new cabinets will go all the way to the ceiling, so she won't be able to run around up there - I suppose we're bad cat parents.


----------



## jonathaneme

Gentleman Logan by JonathanEme, on Flickr



outside and focused by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

Here's Miles blending in with the decor



 

Here's Phoebe in the sink (again!)


----------



## limr

They're so cute! 
Zelda likes the sink, too. Weirdos


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> They're so cute!
> Zelda likes the sink, too. Weirdos



Yeah, the cuteness is hard to take, especially when these two, who are siblings, are sitting together.  We had a sink cat previously and Phoebe reminds me of her for that and other reasons.

Oh, BTW, these were taken with the G11.


----------



## BillM

Say hello to Jingle Bells, my sisters husband gave her to my sister for Christmas. She is a 5 month old siamese mix rescue. He is so not a cat lover but there youngest child will be headed off to college in a few months and he needed to get her to focus all of her love and affection on something other than him. And he really didn't want another child so this was best lol






I'll get a better shot soon, she had only been in the house for a few hours and with more than 50 people running about downstairs it was just to just give her some quiet time upstairs


----------



## Bobcat

Phoebe who is now 2 years old - 






New kitten Holly who is 15 weeks -


----------



## KenC

Phoebe the garbage disposal finds something to her liking in the sink ...


----------



## Philmar

Cat sleeps under jaws of sacrificed pigs in the village of Kete Kesu in Tana Toraja - Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jake337

My friends feline friend.


----------



## pez

Max & Trevor


----------



## terri

^^  I love Max & Trevor!   They look like good buddies.   

Over a year ago, we lost our beautiful Bengal cat, Hugo - he was only 3.   It was completely unexpected and devastated us.   Here he is:





Rest in peace, Hugo.   



However, we wanted to get to the local shelter as soon as our hearts allowed, so our other cat, Finn, would not be alone too long (she missed him, too).    There, we found Bex:






She is a year old now, and a constant joy!    Sorry for the crap quality of these snaps.    I do what I can with my P&S digi-thing.


----------



## limr

She's beautiful, Terri! I love the slight hint of orange in the grey.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> She's beautiful, Terri! I love the slight hint of orange in the grey.


Thanks, Lenny!   You picked off her orange streaks - they were barely there when she was tiny, but get more pronounced as she grows.   It makes her look blue at a distance.


----------



## limr

Awww


----------



## pez

terri said:


> ^^  I love Max & Trevor!   They look like good buddies.
> 
> Over a year ago, we lost our beautiful Bengal cat, Hugo - he was only 3.   It was completely unexpected and devastated us.   Here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace, Hugo.
> 
> 
> 
> However, we wanted to get to the local shelter as soon as our hearts allowed, so our other cat, Finn, would not be alone too long (she missed him, too).    There, we found Bex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a year old now, and a constant joy!    Sorry for the crap quality of these snaps.    I do what I can with my P&S digi-thing.



Aww, It's so hard to lose a feline roomie. 
It always seems to take years off my life, an I always dread that day. Finn looks great! My last cat, Rusty, had a Facebook page, and I've never taken it down.


----------



## terri

The little blue one is Bex.       I mentioned Finn, but here is a picture of her I'm pretty sure I've posted before:





This one is from my beater cell phone.    

I love that Rusty had a FB page!!


----------



## Braineack

pookie is begining to wonder if I'm not his real daddy.


----------



## limr

Instant Mrs.Parker!

Whiskers.



Mrs Parker up by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Getting sleepy.



Mrs Parker side by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Smug little thing.



Mrs Parker front by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## scooter2044

Prissy is the most high maintenance of our 6 cats.




prissy1 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr




prissy2 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## terry_g

Some of our cat family:

Sabrina









Raya


----------



## scotts2014se

Loki.




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## friz1983

Puss in Boots by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## KenC

Hmm...  nothing for nine days - the cat people out there are falling behind.  Here's Miles hanging out (and over the table).


----------



## scotts2014se

Another one of Loki... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KenC

I had a long-haired cat like that (brown tabby pattern, though) - I miss him.


----------



## terry_g

Gulliver
He left us 2 years ago I still miss him.


----------



## limr

Awww


----------



## JacaRanda

terry_g said:


> Gulliver
> He left us 2 years ago I still miss him.


Big n beautiful.


----------



## KenC

Phoebe in the cabinet investigating the tea and coffee - probably better if she doesn't ingest anything caffeinated.


----------



## KenC

Phoebe likes asparagus (and pretty much everything else)


----------



## KenC




----------



## smithdan

Cross processed Billy

Pentax IQ120,  expired brand x ISO 400 C41 in D76 stock.


----------



## xDarek

Here is my cat.I made her eyes in PS for fun


----------



## Philmar

Cats enoying the sunset over the Atlantic from the ramparts of the old Portugeuse fort - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Little $#it refuses to look at the camera.




Zoe by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

cat in  El Bahia Palace - Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

DSC_6099 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## ryanator777




----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NoxGtD]
	

Hypnotic by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]My girl Penny doing her best to look intense lol.

Hypnotic by Tom Puma, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Her new spot - front on my bike, rear on the couch back.



cmw3_d40_6816 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

This is Stevens. She isn't ours but started visiting us a number of weeks ago when she happened to wander through our garden as we were drinking coffee on the patio. Since then, she drops in at regular intervals and sometimes takes a snooze on our couch or on our daughter's bed. We give her a treat, put some water down for her and she graces us with her company for a few hours.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Catnap:


----------



## limr

Fred von den Berg said:


> Catnap:
> View attachment 142496



Looks like Stevens is making herself at home


----------



## Peeb

Posted in another thread, but here is my neighbor's kitty hunting in my yard.  She is domesticated- she just doesn't know it!



cat emerges from shadows by Peeb, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

"I haz a boxess !1!!"




DSC_0028.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

DSC_9745 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9775 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9794 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Trevor


----------



## snowbear

Desk ornament by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60

Back when we lived in Houston we had dogs and cats that got along well.
Now we have dogs that would kill a cat just as soon as look at it.

I still Love cats! And some of these pictures are knockouts!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

scotts2014se said:


> Loki.
> View attachment 106107
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Looks like somebody is getting ready to tear someone up. Crazy eyes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Siblings

1


 
2


 
3


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Siblings
> 
> 1
> View attachment 148144
> 2
> View attachment 148145
> 3
> View attachment 148146



Oh my goodness, they're beautiful. And they all have the exact same "So done with your shenanigans" look on their little faces


----------



## smithdan

when something this cute hops up beside you and all you have is your phone,  you can check your email later...


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> when something this cute hops up beside you and all you have is your phone,  you can check your email later...
> 
> View attachment 148900


Pretty kitty


----------



## jaomul

Whiskers by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I really wish you hadn't cut the tips of the ears off because this is such a great shot. I don't even particularly like cats but this one is different somehow.


----------



## jcdeboever

jaomul said:


> Whiskers by jaomul, on Flickr


Awe I want him


----------



## jaomul

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I really wish you hadn't cut the tips of the ears off because this is such a great shot. I don't even particularly like cats but this one is different somehow.


I have the ears in the original but in order to leave them in more of the persons face holding the kitten is seen so I decided to crop a little. I see your point though


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

jaomul said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish you hadn't cut the tips of the ears off because this is such a great shot. I don't even particularly like cats but this one is different somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ears in the original but in order to leave them in more of the persons face holding the kitten is seen so I decided to crop a little. I see your point though
Click to expand...

We all want perfection in our shots, but 99.9% of the time we have to do exactly as you did. Really nice photo.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## katsrevenge

Tongue Bleb. (I never get a clear tongue bleb!)



It's a Zarcat.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Rivals


 
2 Submission


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 1 Rivals
> View attachment 153149
> 2 Submission
> View attachment 153150



So floofy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

These two were rolling in the snow fighting just before I took those two pics, lol. Notice the bit of fur hanging from the orange one's mouth in first pic and it's fur messed up on the head also.


limr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Rivals
> View attachment 153149
> 2 Submission
> View attachment 153150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So floofy
Click to expand...


----------



## pez

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 1 Rivals
> View attachment 153149
> 2 Submission
> View attachment 153150



Nice pair of kitties


----------



## Braineack

gotta keep this thread alive!




Sonny under curtain by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_7888 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## hokies2379

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Philmar

Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Nice tail wrap.


----------



## Braineack

Sonny by Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Braineack,
   Dude! man, I am digging the catchlights on the portrait of Sonny...you mentioned that the new light modifier gives pretty cool catchlights on the eyes...I agreed with that, based on a phone-view of the shot...but wow! Seeing the catchlights big, on Flickr, on the iMac's large screen, the catchlights without the diffuser panel are incredibly cool and attention-getting, which has become a sort of "thing" these days in some genres of photography.






screen capture virtual crop-in of "Sonny", by Braineack,located at proxy.php


----------



## Philmar

lunchtime - Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Derrel said:


> screen capture virtual crop-in of "Sonny", by Braineack,located at proxy.php



yeah, i wanted a nice collapsible softbox to travel with.  this one can be used as a beauty dish or softbox or reflector.  has two diffusion panels, and comes with a grid.  Bonus: because it's designed for a grid, the front diffusion panel sits receded about 1.5".






This is how I set it up for the shot you saw:



*





since the panel doesn't reach the full diameter it gives that weird ring-light effect and the straps are what is giving it that multi-bulb look.


*cat for scale.


----------



## Derrel

I think this catchlight appearance  looks very cool...different from traditional modifiers. Neat!


----------



## Braineack

getting familiar with a borrowed 35mm 1.4g.




DSC_0404 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

getting familiar with a rented 105E:




DSC_1053 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Asleep at the carpet store - Marrakesh, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

This knitting is Harder than it looks!



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Cutie!


----------



## stapo49

Ziggi


----------



## Gardyloo

In a Yorkshire shop window


----------



## Original katomi

Tinka, and Molly shares a blanket. Tinka uses Molly’s head as a pillow


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This neighborhood cat likes to hang out on our patio.


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This neighborhood cat likes to hang out on our patio.
> 
> View attachment 197641



Skeptical cat is skeptical.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

limr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This neighborhood cat likes to hang out on our patio.
> 
> View attachment 197641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptical cat is skeptical.
Click to expand...


Skeptical cat is also shy cat


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## terry_g

This is Sophie who came to live with us three years ago. What a wonderful creature!


----------



## limr

terry_g said:


> This is Sophie who came to live with us three years ago. What a wonderful creature!




What gorgeous eyes!


----------



## terry_g

Raya one of our feral rescue cats. She is a big cat around 14 pounds.
Feral cats are wild animals, its like bringing a lion or tiger into your home.
She has lived with us for 7 years and still has trust issues.


----------



## acparsons

Got a light?



DSC_4014 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Original katomi

Raya looks like a Maine Combe


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Pussy cat says hello in Arles, France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

